# Bad conditions - when do you stop?



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

So I'm curious what you guys usually do during bad conditions. Is there a point when it's too icy, too slushy, too moguled out, etc...?

I'm trying to get better and really do carves but it seems like I don't really hit my stride with carving until 2-3 hours into the day, and by that time a lot of the good runs are all moguled out. 

I guess if I was a really good carver then I'd be able to carve straight through bumps... but I'm not lol.

When should I just call it an early day? And in your own experience, how important are snow conditions for being able to pull off the level of snowboarding you want to pull off? (I imagine that second question will vary from person to person and I'm curious about it).


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't mind the lousy conditions too much, a little mogul field every now and then is a fun timing exercise, ice is a good determination exercise; but lousy conditions + too many ppl? No fun. No thanks 

I really like the early morning time. Nothing better on a resort day than a fresh cheese grater groomer when slopes are still empty. When the rush off ppl hits in, I'm usually ready to get lunch; when the herd gets hungry, I'm back on the slope. When the bulk gets back to the slopes, I call it a day and head to the après. 

So it's actually more the number of ppl on the slopes than the snow conditions which drive me away from riding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

When it's straight sheet ice, I leave. 

When it's all moguls I find the more runs that are still soft and make 5 or 6 laps for exercise. 

When it's tracked out light powder I just keep going. Dense powder I go find some not tracked stuff.

I love slush and corn....


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll ride everything, it's all useful for building experience and skill. Conditions definitely determine what and how I ride, but even in the worst conditions (vis or ice) I can still practice switch or butters etc. I love firm morning groomers for carving, and after lunch I'll often look for natural features to hit or head to the park. Where I ride 80% of the time here we don't get moguls, so when I'm at a field with them I'll spend a fair bit of time there, great for honing skills I think.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I do mostly day trips, I don't even go up if there isn't fresh snow. Once it gets trashed I might work on switch. I do like to carve on groomers but when it's shitty you get hurt, and that sucks. Skipped this last days of glass ice covered by 2" of fresh.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

What sends me packing first is bad visibility. When it starts to get to the point where I no longer feel comfortable reading the hill, I'm gone. I am too old and not good enough to come down via "braille".

Hard packed icy boiler plate is something else that I don't do. 

Heavy mashed potatoes are not high on my list, but I can manage if I have to.

Other than those three, I'm a gamer for whatever the mountain serves up.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

There is no such thing as bad conditions, only bad technique & bad gear.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Rogue said:


> There is no such thing as bad conditions, only bad technique & bad gear.


spoken like a true wingman at the bar..... lol


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Argo said:


> spoken like a true wingman at the bar..... lol


Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Hate to admit this but since we started spending winters in Utah and live here now we've turned into snow snobs.

I'm at the point where I don't resort ski unless it's warm and sunny or there's atleast 2-3 inches of fresh snow minimum......there's exceptions of course but if I'm alone that's kind of how I roll.

Once we live up in the canyon it'll be easier to just drive 5 minutes jump on a lift for two runs and then head home


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Rogue said:


> There is no such thing as bad conditions, only bad technique & bad gear.


I knew there would be at least one person to say this! 

That's how I feel too... but I still have bad technique lol.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

dave785 said:


> I knew there would be at least one person to say this!
> 
> That's how I feel too... but I still have bad technique lol.


I'm the winner! What do I get? Badass of the year ? Wait, is that because I have a "bad" ass currently?!!! 

I live far enough away from the mountain that if I go, I don't leave if it turns out crappy. I find something to practice on and stay until I can leave on a high. I never regret going to ride but I have always regretted staying home! Every challenging condition can only make you better unless you're an expert and can be a snow snob  I'm still progressing and learning so I want all the challenges I can get. I don't have someone to push me so I let the conditions do it instead lol.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

No such thing as bad conditions at resorts. If I'm there I ride. If the lifts are turning I ride. If the lifts stop I hike and ride. As long as I judge the conditions to be safe anyway.

The only thing I'd walk away from is avalanche threat.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have ridden in just about every condition. Except for deeep pow and maybe whiteout conditions. But I'm also talking about sum dinky little 300-500 hills.

I don't _like_ to ride in a lot of the conditions that have been mentioned. It's not as much fun if it's Boilerplate, completely moguled & chopped up groomers etc. But I will! 

Not because I'm that good or because I'm looking to challenge myself,...! 

I ride it for the simple reasons that I spent money I cant really afford to be there! So by God, Imma get on the hill n ride it. :blink: :dunno:

That said,.. I stayed home & didn't bother to ride the local on several occasions this past season because the conditions didn't warrant spending the money for gas & a lift ticket. But if I'm there & the money's spent?? I ride. :grin:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

If it's full ice. I'm out. Either don't even go, or do 1 or 2 laps and head out. I've done a few icy days.... I guess if it's a bluebird icy day and I'm already there, I just ride the easy groomers and look at the scenery... have a couple beers, then head out at some point. But I don't just ride for the sake of riding.

When it's extremely foggy or mid storm, I do mid mountain and trees. No problems with vis there. Gore-Tex, low light goggles and a skigee. Ride on.

If it's way too windy or high avalanche risk, our resorts close out the area anyway; but never the whole mountain. So if there's high avalanche risk, most areas mid mountain and some alpine are usually great... so I just check the lifts updates until they're open/safe, then it's a race to the chair.

Raining... Gore-Tex and head to higher elevations; hopefully it's snowing up there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

When it starts to feel more like work and less like fun, it's time to hit the bar.

Slush? That shit's fun!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I would normally just stick to groomers and practice switch more or try to learn ground tricks(butters, nose rolls) when i realize it's pretty crappy everywhere else. I reconsider if i would like to ride some more after lunch and go from there. I'm a weekend warrior with a season pass so i figure if today is shit, i'll try again tomorrow..:smile:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I ride it for the simple reasons that I spent money I cant really afford to be there! So by God, Imma get on the hill n ride it. :blink: :dunno:


Chomps, you sure you don't have Russian blood in you? One thing about my former compatriots is the Apocalypse isn't gonna stop them if they paid for something.

Reminds me of a 2004 post-tsunami news footage I saw of an anchor reporting from a completely destroyed and deserted beach somewhere in Thailand and there, among the debris, sat two pasty asses in lounge chairs. Just when I saw that I went oh shit, they must be from my neck of the woods, they just must be. And lo and behold, they were. The newsman asked them why aren't they leaving when all other tourists have already been long gone. They said "we're from Siberia, it's -30C in our home town right now, we paid for this vacation and we are staying right where we are goddamit!"


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> I have ridden in just about every condition. Except for deeep pow and maybe whiteout conditions. But I'm also talking about sum dinky little 300-500 hills.
> 
> I don't _like_ to ride in a lot of the conditions that have been mentioned. It's not as much fun if it's Boilerplate, completely moguled & chopped up groomers etc. But I will!
> 
> ...


Didn't you get a special discount a few times? 
:grin:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

bksdds said:


> Didn't you get a special discount a few times?
> :grin:


Senior discount and airport.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I will always head out as long as the lifts are open, but for how long? That depends. 

With ice, I'll just stick to the groomers and find a few lines that aren't as icy as the rest. If it looks like the sun will soften up the ice, I'll stay till after the lunch break people start flooding the mountain. If it looks like it's gonna be icy all day, I'll call it quits early. I'm not looking to get injured on ice and be out for the season. I have a pass, so there is always tomorrow.

Low vis, I'll just stick to the lower part of the mountain till it's too bad, then hang out in the lodge/bar for a bit to see if it passes.

The only time I've ever found moguls fun was when I was a kid, skiing with my parents. I can do them just fine too. I just don't want to burn my legs out over something that isn't fast or a thrill. They are just work and at least the moguls I usually come across are straight up jump turns one after another.

If it's tracked out, I look in the trees and other spots where most of the resort people may not know about.

When there is fresh powder, I just turn the Jeep around and head home. Who wants that junk.:wink:

Well, enough from me :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll ride regardless, however the shittier the conditions and especially if it's raining I tend to hit the park.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If your driving hours to ride, you ride all day regardless of the conditions. Riding in tough conditions will make you better the fastest.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

The one rule (other than when it is unsafe to be in the mountain): when the body says I need to stop. One lesson I finally learnt from last year is to listen to my body. I used to try and soldier through any and all signs my body gives me, but I have to accept I can't train at max intensity all day, everyday, and if I were to try it, I will get injured / get sick sooner or later. There is being lazy, but there is also pushing too hard, and neither is good.

I am also not fan of crowds (well, I am sure no one is) but I can deal with it. Usually I'll try to push hard enough towards the end of the week so that I can justify taking one day off during the week-end though.

Varying snow condition won't stop me, as I will just pick something different to practice. Ditto for poor visibility. But I admit, I really really don't like to ride when it rains heavily. When it is just one day, it's fine, but when it is several consecutive days, and it gets the point where it overwhelm the water-resistant fabric to the point that it can't fully dry overnight... I'll still ride but less (go up later, taking longer lunch breaks etc.).


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Conditions always improve.....after sitting' in the bar for an hour or two.....


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If I think conditions are going to get me hurt I call it the day. Most of my time is done on a season pass so that makes it easy though. But on trips up north I've bailed and gone back to bed on days I've woken up and evaluated weather reports.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Chomps, you sure you don't have Russian blood in you? *One thing about my former compatriots is the Apocalypse isn't gonna stop them if they paid for something….*


:laugh: Well then,.. that's something you and your former countrymen have in common whit da "Scot's!" :grin: We can "pinch" a penny till she squeals!!! :rofl3:

I should also mention that unlike most of the once or twice a season, skier/boarder Dilettantes,..??? The cold isn't gonna keep me off the hill either!  

Feb 2014 we had a 2-3 day stretch of ridiculous sub zero cold @ Boyne! One morning the temp @ 1st chair was -19º _BEFORE_ factoring in the 25-30mph winds. Wind chills that day were *-35º-40º!!!* I bet there weren't more than a dozen ppl on the slopes at any one time. I rode all day!! 

Granted,.. I had to take several breaks during the day to thaw out my feet! (…1st time I've ever had to do that!) But by golly,.. I payed for the gas, the room, & the pass?? I was gonna ride! >

Not surprisingly tho, the Snow conditions were awesome that day,..!! Even so it was _just_ *Brutal* being out! It was a lot less about having fun and more about _survival!!!_ :laugh: 

"Do svidanya" comrade Noreaster!! :lol:


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

i will ride whenever i can, barring serious injury or equipment failure (i've ridden for 1.5 weeks with cracked/fractured ribs) ... first to last as often as my body can take it.

one of the disadvantages of getting hooked on this later than most people is not having the luxury of time :/


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bad conditions? What are these "good conditions" and "powder" I see you guys talking about?


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Being east coast I ride pretty much any condition. I agree with chomps when most people would consider it too cold I keep going. I got to the local hill and it was -12 once and they were pretty much running the lift just for me one of my best days ever, that's what layers are for!! I will only call a day for the combination of really bad ice and crowds one without the other is not so bad. Good snow you will find me in the trees so crowds don't bother me as much


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

For me rain is a deal breaker. Especially the misty rain you get here where its just enough to make your goggles completely useless, and even 30k rated jackets soak right through.

I'll soldier on through an hour or so hoping for it to lift, but if it doesnt look that way i will just call it quits. This year there were a lot of rainy days (hence the bad snow coverage) but i was lucky enough to only be hit by it twice, and once it only lasted an hour so i could go back out in the afternoon.

Slush, bring it. Absolutely love it. Whiteout, its not so bad, and usually means the freshest of fresh layer of powder. Icy days are usually great for speed runs, and groomed runs are usually not so bad

My wife called the end of our snow season when even the best mountain in the region started showing the snowmats for the traverse back. She hates them. But i am planning more snowmat/airbag practice this summer, so not even 35 deg days (celcius) will stop me


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

raffertyk2 said:


> Being east coast I ride pretty much any condition. I agree with chomps when most people would consider it too cold I keep going. I got to the local hill and it was -12 once and they were pretty much running the lift just for me one of my best days ever, that's what layers are for!! I will only call a day for the combination of really bad ice and crowds one without the other is not so bad. Good snow you will find me in the trees so crowds don't bother me as much


Those are some of the best days sometimes because the cold will scare off the masses.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> Those are some of the best days sometimes because the cold will scare off the masses.


+1. The colder the better.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

bksdds said:


> Didn't you get a special discount a few times?
> :grin:


He got the poacher's special. LOL


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I've ridden it all, the only conditions that ended my day early, by my own decision*, was straight up ungroomed ice blocks. Flat ice, fine, but when it's complety frozen blocks, then it's like riding a pot-holed parking lot, and it's just no fun.



*Wife or kiddo may get me off the hill when conditions make them feel unsafe


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

bad conditions....when do I stop?....its never time to STOP....the only question is...is it beer time?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like cold days and low visibility days. If it is a mountain that I know, I really like low vis days..... It is beautiful here today but a cooler morning so the snow will be firm. We are waiting for the sun to soften it up and heading up in an hour.. lol, that is kinda snowsnobish....... 

My first time at Jhole was a very low visibility day and I was still kinda new but a decent intermediate. I went up the tram and I am pretty sure I would have taken it back down if I could have seen where I was. The next day it was clear and I was like WTF.... Now the tram laps there are some of my favorite.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

If its hard-pack (freeze-thaw stuff), then I usually ride a few groomers and call it a day. 

If the crowds are big, I usually get annoyed and head back after a few laps.

Other than that, I only pack it in if its one of those days where my body just isn't feeling it (fatigue, etc). No need for injury


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I meant to include this with my post and altho It has already been mentioned,.. It worth reiterating!

Regardless of how good, (…or bad) the conditions! I have learned to call it a day when I start paying more attention to how sore my thighs are than my technique or the terrain in front of me!

Most of this season I found myself taking more breaks and stopping for the day much sooner than I used to in any past season. Mostly because my legs as well as my conditioning in general just wasn't up to snuff after my long hiatus!

The last thing I needed was another season interrupting injury! So even tho on many days, (…especially while in CO!) it felt just plain wrong to quit before last chair? I did so simply because my legs were too fried to be trusted!!! :crying: :shrug:  

….now _NEXT_ season?? Things is gonna b different!!! :grin:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Crowds and white-outs. I absolutely hate waiting in lift lines and no point in riding if you can't see anything.

Everything else is a go (we don't get that gnarly East coast ice out here).


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I won't ride in the rain or wait in long lift lines. It takes 3-4 minutes to get down a run here in Ontario and then the lift line is 10-20 minutes. No thanks.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I try to ride in everything, I think it makes you a better rider in the long run. Get your legs in shape on those icy/crusty days and then the real powder days are a blast!

This weekend was closing weekend at the hill I volunteer at. Two days of rolling up B-net fencing in the rain/slush... :eyetwitch2:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Bad visibility=ride in the trees

Ice=bombing and long sweeping turns

Slush= whiskey and tricks

Tracked out powder= hunt the trees for fresh hits

Moguls= fuck off skiers

-15 degrees or colder= one run per one beer at the bar

Busy= stay away from the base lifts


If you love to ride, you'll find a way to make shit conditions fun.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

As long as my local slope is open, I go unless its like freezing cold (single digit) and windy (30mph).
The only thing I can't ride is mud.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

speedjason said:


> As long as my local slope is open, I go unless its like freezing cold (single digit) and windy (30mph).
> The only thing I can't ride is mud.


I actually like the super cold and wind. It keeps people away, and it feels wild and rugged out there. Like you're riding the arctic or something.

Embrace the suck!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> I actually like the super cold and wind. It keeps people away, and it feels wild and rugged out there. Like you're riding the arctic or something.
> 
> Embrace the suck!


If only my local slope is bigger so I stay warmer and my toes don't get cold due to poor circulation.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> I won't ride in the rain or wait in long lift lines. It takes 3-4 minutes to get down a run here in Ontario and then the lift line is 10-20 minutes. No thanks.


Yah, lineups are the one thing that will send me off the hill, especially when it's icy. No point in waiting 45 mins for a 3 min icy run.


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

Oldman said:


> What sends me packing first is bad visibility. When it starts to get to the point where I no longer feel comfortable reading the hill, I'm gone. I am too old and not good enough to come down via "braille".
> 
> Hard packed icy boiler plate is something else that I don't do.


That is pretty much my list right there.


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

Rogue said:


> There is no such thing as bad conditions, only bad technique & bad gear.


I don't know about that... pouring rain is no fun, no matter technique or gear.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I would say visibility especially with high temps and snain... when I can't see I don't have fun anymore. And it gets dangerous.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I would say visibility especially with high temps and snain... when I can't see I don't have fun anymore. And it gets dangerous.


If the bunny slope is relatively empty (which in terrible conditions they usually are) days like that are perfect for practicing switch. The day I made the most progress switch was white out conditions, riding the bunny slope switch with my eyes closed. I'd open them every 5 seconds or so, but generally I'd try make two turns before opening my eyes, close again, 2 more turns etc. Really helped get the 'feel' down. Low speeds switch feels almost like regular to me now, carving and hitting jumps not sure I'll ever feel comfortable switch hah, goals for our upcoming season.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

No retreat. No surrender!

One day visibility was down to about a meter in thick fog. I couldn't tell up from down, left from right but my buddy said trust me - we'll head for the trees. We rode the lifts then hiked a bit, suddenly the fog cleared and we were left with an empty mountain and this:






All those tracks are ours. 

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I love low vis days.keeps everyone else away. I call it quits same as good weather days and that is 2 runs after I told my wife I was on my last run. And I'm becoming to be an old fart. Always just find something to do that keeps me going back for an extra run
Really my only quit time, regardless of weather is when I start making stupid tired mistakes
Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

*You never stop.*

https://m.facebook.com/lane.pittman/posts/10153984486651724 - pic below with slayer playing in the background.








- Just like this guy. You make the best of the conditions.


----------

